# Sigle euro sur le clavier du Ti



## BlueVelvet (10 Mai 2002)

Salut, question idiote je sais, cela a été dit 100 fois mais je ne trouve plus une source: comment compose-t-on le sigle de l'euro sur le clavier du Ti?


----------



## Luc G (10 Mai 2002)

Chez moi (ibook sous OSX), c'est option-$ (ou alt-$ si tu préfères). Sur de plus vieux systèmes (pas le TI quand même   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) on peut trouver option-R.

Utilise les utilitaires (c'est fait pour ça, non) KeyCaps sous OSX ou clavier sous OS9, ça t'évitera de tenter d'apprendre ça par coeur si tu t'en sers peu.

Et puis, quand tu cherches &lt;pi&gt; ou &lt;sum&gt;, ça ne s'arrange pas.

Attention quand même, tu peux très bien avoir une ou deux vieilles polices qui n'ont tout simplement pas d'.


----------



## Luc G (10 Mai 2002)

Précisément, j'avais mis pi et sigma (majuscule) dans mon post précédent. Au retour sur le forum, IE m'affiche quasiment du TEX : &lt;pi&gt; et &lt;sum&gt;.

Ah, ces polices... (et ces alphabets, je suis en occidental latin)


----------



## r e m y (10 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Luc G:
*Chez moi (ibook sous OSX), c'est option-$ (ou alt-$ si tu préfères). Sur de plus vieux systèmes (pas le TI quand même    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) on peut trouver option-R.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ce n'est pas un problème d'ancienneté du système, mais de nationalité ou de type d clavier choisi.

Selon que l'on choisit un clavier Belge, suisse, français, ou encore français numérique, ce n'est pas la même combinaison de touches qui donne le symbole Euro.


----------



## teo (10 Mai 2002)

alt E sur un Ti 400 clavier suisse romand sous os 9.22
-
L'OS a son importance: si tu prend un système 7 ou 8 des débuts, tu peux toujours chercher l'euro, la fonte existait pas encore...

[10 mai 2002 : message édité par teo]


----------



## BlueVelvet (11 Mai 2002)

 je teste et remercie les répondants...! 


----------



## cux221 (11 Mai 2002)

Dans le dossier utilities de mac os X, il y a Key Caps, qui te permet de voir les différentes combinaisons du clavier.


----------

